# ##### WRUW Citizen - November 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

BN0150. Elastic strap from Luff.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Good morning / evening everyone


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Going Brycen on Wednesday.
























-Shawn


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ1965 Wow! What a beauty And a real departure for you as well

BN0088-03E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Back to a more predictable me:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4026-09E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I like to keep things basic on trips.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Lum shots


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I like to keep things basic on trips.
> 
> View attachment 16222987
> View attachment 16222988
> ...


Wow. Gorgeous watch. What model is it?


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Wow. Gorgeous watch. What model is it?


AQ6021-51E


----------



## Gatto (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sleepyhead123 said:


> AQ6021-51E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

brandon\ said:


>


Well, it's not like being accurate to 1 second a year without outside intervention is necessarily cheap . . . cheaper than a COSC Rolex, and quite a bit more accurate.


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16217578


Whats p/n on this one? I like the dial!


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

One of the most underrated watches, the Promaster MX. Great design and features for the price.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

When in doubt perpetual calendar.


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7015-55E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! CC7014-82E


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist 2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 16212007












Citizen Concept 'Dome.' Long discontinued.


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Just put this on the scale. 70 grams w/ leather strap. Feather weight dive watch.


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

CA0020-05E


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

Love how in bright sunlight, the indices and dial printing appear to float, and cast a shadow!


----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Attesa with screwed crown 

























ATD53-3091


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

el Toro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Yet another rainy day in Bangalore, and I have chosen to wear this dual register flyback chrono from Citizen.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## grumpymachinist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Crazy, weird, ugly, cool, colorful, and VERY well built Signature today-


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

My first new Citizen









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisnortonsiroc (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@mjc1 Welcome to the forum! That’s a great picture of a great watch


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

aafanatic said:


> @mjc1 Welcome to the forum! That’s a great picture of a great watch


Thank you!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATV53-2931


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16241403
> 
> ATV53-2931


I understand Paris, but why Hong Kong?


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> I understand Paris, but why Hong Kong?


Why not 🙃


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> Why not 🙃


Well maybe you trade with Hong Kong, or maybe you are a Chinese spy


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

The lume on my Citizen Reguno after one hour of darkness...








One hour of darkness and one minute of my phone flash light!!! 😁

Wouldn’t it be great if lume lasted more than a couple of minutes? I guess tritium is the way to go. Or a backlight.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4065-54L


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

3 applications of SiO2 and TiO2 (aka ceramic) to watch crystal and full watch.


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC5005-68Z


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

BX-1010 tonight


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16221725
> 
> BN4026-09E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4029-01G


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

1982 Citizen Watch Diver's Titanium Reissue .


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

NY0045


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ceramic coating turned out good. Water does not have a chance on this one. Water beads off the mineral crystal like a domed sapphire. 💪🏻🏁


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Promaster Nighthawk BX1010-02E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Y’all know what this contraption is? It’s called a bicycle, Dutch people use it in stead of a car for distances up to 10 km or even more, so they are still fat, but not obese ;-)








Some even generate their own light with a little dynamo, like this one, so you can use it in the dark. They even reserve part of the street for cyclists, it’s called the bicycle lane. Mind-blowing stuff, right?!


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Y’all know what this contraption is? It’s called a bicycle, Dutch people use it in stead of a car for distances up to 10 km or even more, so they are still fat, but not obese ;-)
> View attachment 16251592
> 
> Some even generate their own light with a little dynamo, like this one, so you can use it in the dark. They even reserve part of the street for cyclists, it’s called the bicycle lane. Mind-blowing stuff, right?!


In case you have a hard time imagining these bicycle lanes, this is what they look like.










The cars can use them when there are no cyclists (hence the dotted lines), but if there are cyclists on both sides, the cars have to wait behind them!










Often they are seperated though.


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

CitizenPromaster said:


> In case you have a hard time imagining these bicycle lanes, this is what they look like.
> View attachment 16251703
> 
> 
> ...





CitizenPromaster said:


> In case you have a hard time imagining these bicycle lanes, this is what they look like.
> View attachment 16251703
> 
> 
> ...


I wish we had bicycle infrastructure of that level and quality, here in the USA. Do you live there or just visiting?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Terra Citizen said:


> I wish we had bicycle infrastructure of that level and quality, here in the USA. Do you live there or just visiting?


Born and raised. Falling of your bicycle drunk is a rite of passage here ;-)


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Cleef said:


> 1982 Citizen Watch Diver's Titanium Reissue .


Wow, this picture really makes this watch look excellent, better than other photos I've seen. I went to the Citizen website after seeing this photo and it looks like both the blue and green variants were removed from the website.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Terra Citizen said:


> Wow, this picture really makes this watch look excellent, better than other photos I've seen. I went to the Citizen website after seeing this photo and it looks like both the blue and green variants were removed from the website.


Thank you so much. Check this out Save the BEYOND - VOICE OF THE DEEP | PROMASTER Global Campaign - Official Site [CITIZEN] and 




__





CITIZEN PROMASTER Three new Eco-Drive Diver 200m models inspired by CITIZEN’s iconic 1982 Professional Diver watch| CITIZEN WATCH Global Network


CITIZEN WATCH Global portal site.




www.citizenwatch-global.com


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)

The Promaster Tough today.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Aqualand on Seiko rubber


----------



## vmaniqui (Sep 22, 2021)

my watch for the day..... thanks..


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT9096-57E


----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)

Tiribos said:


> AT9096-57E


Hello fellow frenchman. As someone who's interested in a similar JDM model, two questions:

How have you ordered it?
What is the actual diameter of the bezel? (I'm not sure how Citizen takes their measurements, but Casio's ones are sometimes off-base.)


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Cetautomatix said:


> Hello fellow frenchman. As someone who's interested in a similar JDM model, two questions:
> 
> How have you ordered it?
> What is the actual diameter of the bezel? (I'm not sure how Citizen takes their measurements, but Casio's ones are sometimes off-base.)


Hello,

Using a Proxy Japan.
Bezel: flat to flat 41mm, tip to tip 42mm.


----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)

Tiribos said:


> Using a Proxy Japan.
> Bezel: flat to flat 41mm, tip to tip 42mm.


Excellent, thank you for the info.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Something a bit different for a Citizen-


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC4000-59E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Citizen Pilot









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Golden Tank.


----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)

CB0010-02E on canvas today.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AV0020-55H


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)

Commuting with the Promaster Tough


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-3001


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Helping me out during a nice windy hike yesterday.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2973


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16268456
> 
> PMD56-2973


You are a quiet collector, but you have many, many JDM gems.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> You are a quiet collector, but you have many, many JDM gems.


Thank you 🌷


----------



## subbuwatch (Apr 11, 2020)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16263935
> View attachment 16263936


Any chance that i might be able to get one in the market right now? 
I know that these are rare and old catalogue models from Citizen. But still love it very much.
Hope I am able to find one.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

subbuwatch said:


> Any chance that i might be able to get one in the market right now?
> I know that these are rare and old catalogue models from Citizen. But still love it very much.
> Hope I am able to find one.


I hope you're lucky. How lucky I was once


----------

